# Methanol Production



## كريم الكيميائي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*
اريد المساعده منكم ف ايجاد اي كتاب يتحدث عن الmethanol وطرق انتاجه صناعيا 
هام جدا بالله عليكم 
وبارك الله لكم*


----------



## chimical_process (19 نوفمبر 2008)

please help us for learning how to product methanol, it's very important for me and thanks


----------



## uae.engineer (25 نوفمبر 2008)

what do u want to know exactly about methanol ....
I had previous work under this topic


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

هذا الموضوع قد طرح من قبل وتم مساعدة احدى الاعضاء ................ ولكن معليش هذا المطلوب


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

لمزيد من المعلومات ................. يرجى عمل بحث في المنتدى على الميثانول ......... وستجد ما يرضيك................. م. محسن النقيب


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرحبا ...............*

............................... مشروع تخرجي كان على نفس الموضوع عام 1997


----------



## ch-engin (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم والتوفيق للجميع

انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

محسن النقيب قال:


> هذا الموضوع قد طرح من قبل وتم مساعدة احدى الاعضاء ................ ولكن معليش هذا المطلوب



عاشت الأيادي أخي الفاضل ووفقك الله وأجرك على مساعدة أخوانك من علمك ووقتك فبارك الله فيك ....


----------



## Taha MA (25 مايو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا عم كيمو


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 يوليو 2011)

محسن النقيب قال:


> ............................... مشروع تخرجي كان على نفس الموضوع عام 1997



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------

